# Trooper, K9 recovering after wild car chase



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Trooper, K-9 recovering after wild hot-car chase
By Jules Crittenden
Wednesday, March 3, 2004

A state trooper and his faithful K-9 were knocked around when their cruiser crashed in a police chase that went from Lowell to Waltham to Leominster yesterday. 

Trooper John A. Kiley Jr., who injured his shoulder in a fall during the Molly Bish search last June, and his German shepherd ``Darco'' were at home recovering after the early morning crash. ``He's got some bruises,'' state police spokeswoman Capt. Marian McGovern said. ``The dog was shaken up and disoriented, so they took him for observation.'' 

The chase started on Route 3 just before midnight Monday, when two troopers spotted a stolen Crown Victoria livery car speeding.It sideswiped a car in Billerica and later swerved at a cruiser in Waltham. Continuing into Acton, the speeding car nearly downed a trooper deploying stop sticks in Acton. The chase ended in Leominster when the car hit an embankment. Kiley swerved and hit a pole. 

Brian N. Breault, 27, of North Brookfield was charged with drug possession, assault and car theft.


----------



## DC813 (Jul 5, 2003)

fscpd907...do you have an associated press printer in your locker?????? HA HA HA


----------

